# Jalapeno bacon



## pa42phigh (Apr 29, 2018)

I’ve made plain bacon a cpl times now. I want to add some jalapeno flavors to it. I have dried and ground jalapeno powder that I made. I’m looking for a starting point on how much of it to add to 5 lbs  and opinion on when to add it. At the beginning of the cure  or before smoking it 
thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2018)

I think I would add it with the cure & give it a dust when you smoke it too!
It sounds pretty darn good to me!
I think you are going to have to experiment with the amount, did you grind the seeds & veins too?
Al


----------



## pa42phigh (Apr 29, 2018)

Few seeds not a lot. I was thinking at starting with 3 tsp in the cure of 5lb


----------



## tallbm (Apr 29, 2018)

pa42phigh said:


> I’ve made plain bacon a cpl times now. I want to add some jalapeno flavors to it. I have dried and ground jalapeno powder that I made. I’m looking for a starting point on how much of it to add to 5 lbs  and opinion on when to add it. At the beginning of the cure  or before smoking it
> thanks


Hi there and welcome!

I have only ever used the LEM's Jalapeno Bacon Cure seasoning.
I don't have an answer for the amount of Jalapeno powder you need to add but I can tell you that my experience is that you add all the seasoning with the cure and it makes its way into the meat plenty even after rinsing (using the LEM pack).

Now please please please head this next advise!
At the very least, wear a mask or a bandanna or something to cover your nose and mouth.  When you get to pouring higher amounts of pepper powder on stuff and tossing it around it WILL get in the air and you WILL breathe it in.  This will cause sneezing, burning, and snot slobber like you may have never experienced LOL.  Just cover up and you are ok
Oh, I would also highly recommend a pair of goggles or some kind of decent glasses as well :)

Best of luck and let us know how it comes out! :)


----------



## Gwanger (Jun 3, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I have only ever used the LEM's Jalapeno Bacon Cure seasoning.
> I don't have an answer for the amount of Jalapeno powder you need to add but I can tell you that my experience is that you add all the seasoning with the cure and it makes its way into the meat plenty even after rinsing (using the LEM pack).
> ...


Sound like the same as when I made horseradish fom scratch but was worth the discomfort.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 4, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Sound like the same as when I made horseradish fom scratch but was worth the discomfort.



In the future I will be wearing eye, nose, and mouth protection and doing it outside lol.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 4, 2018)

pa42phigh said:


> I’ve made plain bacon a cpl times now. I want to add some jalapeno flavors to it. I have dried and ground jalapeno powder that I made. I’m looking for a starting point on how much of it to add to 5 lbs  and opinion on when to add it. At the beginning of the cure  or before smoking it
> thanks



I'm different I guess. I want to make sure that the full flavor of the pepper (chipotle, jalapeno, ancho) comes through so I dust one side of the bacon after smoking it and before sealing it up. Sealing helps compress the pepper dust to the meat. I sell about 30 pounds of this bacon every  month and the people love it


----------



## dert (Oct 21, 2019)

How much was used??


----------



## Neocon (Nov 3, 2019)

Dert,

I have had good luck not using jalapeno powder but fresh. For me I think something gets lost flavor wise in the powder. Last batch I made I just did a standard cure for the bacon and added in 3-4 fresh ones that I minced down in the food processor. They dont add enough moisture to mess with curing process and the flavor was amazing. I guess adjust number of peppers to reflect amount of heat. Hope it helps !!

Neo


----------

